
MegaProcessor (2017) [video] - pseudolus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNa9bQRPMB8&app=desktop
======
ruslan
I admire people who designed and assembled this machine. So much of fine
scrupulous work multiplied by enless hours of debugging.

------
djmips
If this interests you, you'll probably really like or already have seen Ben
Eater's great YouTube series on building an 8 bit computer. (2016 as well)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyznrdDSSGM&list=PLowKtXNTBy...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyznrdDSSGM&list=PLowKtXNTBypGqImE405J2565dvjafglHU)

------
bartread
This thing is awesome. Been lucky enough to have a play on it a couple of
times. Highly recommend the Centre for Computing History, where it lives, to
anyone with an interest in both retro and modern computing. Lots to be learned
that is still surprisingly (or perhaps not so surprisingly) relevant today.

------
dang
From 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12317217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12317217)

~~~
satysin
Another (that I submitted) from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12035522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12035522)

